# How can i gain distance?? Abu 6500



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a stock Abu 6501(im a lefty) and was wondering what i could do to gain some distance in my cast. I currently cast about 65-70 yards. I have a 11ft rod. I cast 3-4oz leads. what would installing ceramic bearings do for me? Also what does a worm gear do how is it better? Any suggestions would help.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Just.fish90 said:


> I have a stock Abu 6501(im a lefty) and was wondering what i could do to gain some distance in my cast. I currently cast about 65-70 yards. I have a 11ft rod. I cast 3-4oz leads. what would installing ceramic bearings do for me? Also what does a worm gear do how is it better? Any suggestions would help.


I'm just a novice, but you have come to the right place. Lots of great advice here. What I have been told (and has helped me) is to:

-- Work on your technique. Slow start, fast snap out, smooth all the way.
-- Changed my shock leader knot to the "Slim Beauty"
-- Worked on getting the spool tightness adjustment and mag setting properly set.
-- Watched lots of you-tube video's
-- Etc.

Good luck.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just.fish90 said:


> I have a stock Abu 6501(im a lefty) and was wondering what i could do to gain some distance in my cast. I currently cast about 65-70 yards. I have a 11ft rod. I cast 3-4oz leads. what would installing ceramic bearings do for me? Also what does a worm gear do how is it better? Any suggestions would help.


Adjust the knobs to center the spool and give just a hint of side to side play. If the Abu has mag controls then set them on full. If not, then make sure you have both brake blocks installed.

That's it.....

At 65-70 yards you really need to work on technique, NOT worry about hot rodding the reel in an attempt to get mnore distance. All you will acomplish is frustration as you are picking out the inevitable birdnests. Get your arms extended out away from your body and learn to use both in a "push/pull" motion. Lots of other little technique improvements to be learned but just take one thing at a time.

There will be plenty of time later to work on a hot rod reel, for now keep it slow and work on technique.

Tommy


----------



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks for the advise, ill keep working on my technique before complicating things a bit more. I think ill look into upgrading my reel after I learn a power cast which may take a while hopefully by then ill be getting some good yardige. Thanks again


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry about your last thread Just.fish90 I did not intend to hi jack it, but some ppl are just so argumentative and it brings out the worst in me. Tommy said it best practice practice practice and you will become more comfortable with casting. Good luck


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Like Tommy said, technique is the key. Your technique will offer up more distance then all other mods combined. 
Do yourself a huge favor. Find out where some of these guys will be casting, and join them. Great group of people and they will help you greatly or you could get with Tommy for a private lesson.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been using ABU reels for a long time, and have to agree with these guys. Technique will get you more distance than hot rodding the reel. However, if the reel still has the factory grease & oil in it, then it's not a bad idea to have the reel cleaned by someone who knows what they're doing. A good cleaning can surprisingly work wonders too. Often the lube job done at the factory puts too much grease & oil in the reel & the wrong places. Excess grease, if it gets onto bearings where there should only be oil, will slow them down considerably. Excess oil, can sometimes get in places you don't want it, like the drag, so a good cleaning & re-lube should be done. After a proper cleaning, if you wish to go to a better lubricant, that's not a bad idea either. I use Quantum's Hot Sauce on my reels, but I know many who like Ardents Reel Butter. Both are highly recommended synthetics lubes, which do not break down like petroleum based lubes. Personal choice which to use. Reels should be cleaned & lubed periodically anyway to keep them in top shape!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

See post below


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

just fish 90, Are you using an abu 6501 CT or CS? The CT has no levelwind. The CS has a levelwind. I am not a distance caster. I have always been able to cast 90-100 yards. Never managed to increase that distance. But, I can tell you that I can throw 90-100 with a 4 ounce sinker on a 10-12' pole and a CT with no levelwind. If I throw the same sinker with the same rod but with a levelwind abu, I lose about 10-15 yards. 
By the way, the 6501 CT I just sold you casts pretty well, but the levelwind will cut your distance. Now if you are throwing lures, it's a great reel for that.


----------



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

HuskyMD said:


> just fish 90, Are you using an abu 6501 CT or CS? The CT has no levelwind. The CS has a levelwind. I am not a distance caster. I have always been able to cast 90-100 yards. Never managed to increase that distance. But, I can tell you that I can throw 90-100 with a 4 ounce sinker on a 10-12' pole and a CT with no levelwind. If I throw the same sinker with the same rod but with a levelwind abu, I lose about 10-15 yards.
> By the way, the 6501 CT I just sold you casts pretty well, but the levelwind will cut your distance. Now if you are throwing lures, it's a great reel for that.


Thanks for th advise, ill hit the surf next weeked


----------



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

HuskyMD said:


> just fish 90, Are you using an abu 6501 CT or CS? The CT has no levelwind. The CS has a levelwind. I am not a distance caster. I have always been able to cast 90-100 yards. Never managed to increase that distance. But, I can tell you that I can throw 90-100 with a 4 ounce sinker on a 10-12' pole and a CT with no levelwind. If I throw the same sinker with the same rod but with a levelwind abu, I lose about 10-15 yards.
> By the way, the 6501 CT I just sold you casts pretty well, but the levelwind will cut your distance. Now if you are throwing lures, it's a great reel for that.


Thanks for the advise, ill hit the surf next weekend if the weather is nice and test it next to my CS


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That may have confused a lot of people. The 6501 C3 I sold you is what my post should have said.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

old thread, but i'll add ....

the 650x c3 abu's are excellent surf machines. it's easy to convert to non-lw. remove the side plate, pull off the level wind gears, unscrew the lw pawl and remove, replace the side plate. i put a piece of tape to cover up the worm gear from getting wet and gritty, even though it isn't used. while the side plate is off you can pull the spool, clean the bearings and relube with ONE tiny drop of tsi301 (or your fave oil). this mod alone will add distance for bait fishing - i would recommend leaving on the lw for plugging. also, for bait fishing, there is nothing like changing over to braid or fused line, IF you're fishing open beach with no rocks. i use 20# crystal fireline and that alone also adds casting distance.


----------

